# no audio with flash9 vids



## ReLiFe (Mar 10, 2009)

flash is working as a user but as with root, I have no sound. I do have sound drivers installed.  I installed the correct sound drivers (snd_hda).  I can play and hear mp3's.

I attempted to fix the problem by make deinstalling firefox3.0, portsnap fetch extract, and portsnap update, reinstalling firefox3...etc... now I have flash working as root and user but still no sound.  

How do I get sound with flash videos?


----------



## BuSerD (May 28, 2009)

Which flash/linux compat versions are you using? I had the same problem with flash 9 on f9. I did not experience it with f8 so i use that instead. I think it was due to switching back from OSS to snd_hda, though.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2009)

I had flash9/fc8 and now flash10/fc9. No problems with sound. Yes, once, but after a recompile of flash, fc9 and nspluginwrapper I had sound again.


----------



## larrypatrickmaloney (Aug 27, 2009)

*Flash 9 Sound*

I was able to track down my "no sound" problem with Flash.

I had to install an earlier version of linux-openssl

I followed the directions for the flash9 install with Linux emulation, (fc8), then I uninstalled linux-f8-openssl, then installed linux-openssl (which is for fc4)

AFter that it worked.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2009)

larrypatrickmaloney said:
			
		

> I was able to track down my "no sound" problem with Flash.
> 
> I had to install an earlier version of linux-openssl



Sounds familiar :e

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3353


----------

